# I Wonder



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

i toured all of washington not long ago,with my daughter.i had been there before but had forgotten what a powerful city it really is.i read all the quotes and listened to the guides and came away with one question.how is it , men from all parts of this new country could assemble and have the thoughts and beliefs to create a declaration ,a bill of rights ,and fight at the time the most powerful country in the world?they not only had the thoughts and visions to build ,promote,and protect this country from others and ourselves , all those years ago, in the present ,and the future. but we cant even find ONE to lead this country and protect it nowadays in all the millions that live here.it doesnt make sense.it is sad.i wonder why that is .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is this a trick question ? Trying to bait me into a political discussion? One of the rules here has to do with politics and not discussing them unless it has a direct link to our sport, such as gun legislation, and then it should be a statement and not a discussion. There are just to many tempers that get riled up (ME) too quickly on political debate. As much as I wonder some of the same things Bill, I'll give you my opinions in private. Otherwise(and this is for you ebbs) you just end up with a bunch of people having weiner fights, nobody changes anybodys mind about anything and you end up with a bunch of animosity that carries over into other areas.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

> Otherwise(and this is for you ebbs)


Bahahahaha!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm glad I could make you chuckle ebbs? Are you at your dads yet?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'm glad I could make you chuckle ebbs? Are you at your dads yet?


Got here about 3:15 this afternoon. Headed out in the morning to shoot his new R15 with Nikon Coyote scope. He seems pretty pumped, walked him through the field strip and bolt disassembly process tonight, seemed to get it okay. Definitely really foreign to him. He and mom gave Ruthi (our daughter) her birthday present. It was a Baby Crickett single shot 22 rifle. She was so tired/excited (weird combo) she literally was speechless, which is quite a feat for that little one. I'm excited for her, gonna start her on 22 CB caps.

Also checked out Dad's initial hand loads for the 223/AR. Looks like they'll do well, he's EXTREMELY detailed and deliberate so I doubt any problems we might have would be user error.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Glad you made it there safe. I'm excited for Ruthi, I hope when you let her shoot the real stuff you will post up a group for her. Is that a nice way of saying your dad is anal about his handloads? Good, we all should be. Have a good time. Be safe.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Got here about 3:15 this afternoon. Headed out in the morning to shoot his new R15 with Nikon Coyote scope. He seems pretty pumped, walked him through the field strip and bolt disassembly process tonight, seemed to get it okay. Definitely really foreign to him. He and mom gave Ruthi (our daughter) her birthday present. It was a Baby Crickett single shot 22 rifle. She was so tired/excited (weird combo) she literally was speechless, which is quite a feat for that little one. I'm excited for her, gonna start her on 22 CB caps.
> 
> Also checked out Dad's initial hand loads for the 223/AR. Looks like they'll do well, he's EXTREMELY detailed and deliberate so I doubt any problems we might have would be user error.


 I imagine you'll use the shed for a backdrop, seeing as its been shot at before.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

youngdon that wasnt the point of this and i agree that forums arent the place of political discussions.


----------

